# what manufacturer makes the new Corn stalker and angel of death



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Please tell me what manufacturer makes the new Corn stalker and angel of death. I might be buying them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj1HW_MhLsM&list=FLwf4OIsnslRiB398b2V-EpQ&index=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JQzZbQrzUk


----------

